# Pottsville Pa 8/16 IASCA IQC/SQC Show



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Its a 12Volt Daves show, he throws a good one with lots of cars in attendance.
Should have the guys down from NY, up from Va and MD and then our from all over PA. Hope you see a bunch of you there.

Sunday, August 16, 2015 Union Station DPE [SQC | IQC]


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Its a 12Volt Daves show, he throws a good one with lots of cars in attendance.
> Should have the guys down from NY, up from Va and MD and then our from all over PA. Hope you see a bunch of you there.
> 
> Sunday, August 16, 2015 Union Station DPE [SQC | IQC]


I might go with my girlfriends vehicle if I can get a mini dsp slapped in.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm in! see you there Howard!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bringing it back to the top...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry boys, away on business


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Sorry boys, away on business


Chicken oke:oke:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Will see what I can do. I know Dave supports my shows and I really want to get down there. I'm knee deep in an invasive home addition project. So it all depends where I'm at..


----------



## Qmotion (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm having a makeover on my car now. If it's finished next week I'll be there. This will be my second season competing. 

Rookies beware....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You should come out either way.


----------



## Qmotion (Sep 29, 2013)

Well if my wheels aren't done I'd have to comadere the wife's car. We'll see.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to getting my SQ on...


----------



## Qmotion (Sep 29, 2013)

Having issues sorting out the digital output from my head unit. Doesn't look like she'll be finished in time to make the show.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Qmotion said:


> Having issues sorting out the digital output from my head unit. Doesn't look like she'll be finished in time to make the show.



Just run it analog then and come on out.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm planning to be there as well.


----------



## Qmotion (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll come up in the wife's car and cheer you on Captain. My car is in the install shop. They don't have everything back together and tied up yet.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Qmotion said:


> I'll come up in the wife's car and cheer you on Captain. My car is in the install shop. They don't have everything back together and tied up yet.



Ahhh, gotcha. See you up there.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It's a super long shot but 5% chance of goodstuff predicted for Sunday.
Will only have two nights to work on my setup and the parts I need to finish the install probably won't arrrive in time.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone know an IASCA certified judge who can do the show?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Anyone know an IASCA certified judge who can do the show?


I would but I didn't study hard enough in IASCA school. lol.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Albert is stepping up to be the second judge for the event this weekend.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Albert is stepping up to be the second judge for the event this weekend.


Bob, saw that last night. Now I might get home at a reasonable hour!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

You're judging as well Howard? Awesome! Will be good to see you again bud.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks like I am going to grab the Touareg and come out to this event folks. I am going to get a hotel Saturday evening. I am super pumped this will be my first time hearing true SQ cars lol!!! I am hoping to learn a lot.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not judging Steve, I will be there to hang out, maybe compete.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Was up till 2:30AM working with mild success....chances increasing to 75 percent.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got alternator noise, paired with frustration but I'll be there by 10am...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Pictures please


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> You're judging as well Howard? Awesome! Will be good to see you again bud.


The likelihood of Howard judging again if that area after the last time he was asked to judge and never paid, never offered a meal or even a genuine thank you is pretty slim.

Which is a real shame bc he was a really good and consistent judge...he was trained really well


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow guys! Been awhile since I missed a show down there.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried to make it....got about an hour into the drive and realized it wasn't safe for me to complete the trip as I was already falling asleep at the wheel. That and the tune I had going was horrible.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> I tried to make it....got about an hour into the drive and realized it wasn't safe for me to complete the trip as I was already falling asleep at the wheel. That and the tune I had going was horrible.


Better safe than sorry.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I was not able to stick around for awards but it was great to see everyone again.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks Dave and everyone who helped out and competed yesterday.

It was my first event ever attending and first time hearing SQ vehicles. I was truly impressed with the systems that were there. 

The learning curve was very steep for me yesterday. I learned more in a few hours than months trolling the internet lol. Everyone was so very helpful which I am truly grateful for. My only regret is that I did not get to hear every car. 

Looking forward to getting my system on track and visiting with you all again.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

#1BigMike said:


> Thanks Dave and everyone who helped out and competed yesterday.
> 
> It was my first event ever attending and first time hearing SQ vehicles. I was truly impressed with the systems that were there.
> 
> ...


There's a very good chance I'll be sanctioning a show in September @ Syracuse Customs (Brewerton NY). Keep an eye out for the announcement. Will be the last show before finals in Oct.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike, there is a MECA show in Baltimore in Sept as well if you want to come down to see some other cars.
Check the MECA website for details.
I reached out to my buddy to contact you as well.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

It was great to see you guys who came out. The rest of you were missed, of course.

BIG thanks to Dave for putting on this show- SQ only and with trophies to boot. Dave is a first class guy and really goes the extra mile. I really appreciate that.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

chefhow said:


> I was not able to stick around for awards but it was great to see everyone again.


I might try and make it out. I learned a lot and would like to hear a few more setups.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

yea, 12 volt Dave is a first class kinda guy. I sent him an Email thanking him for doing another great show cause I don't think he's here on this forum.


----------

